# AF Misc Parts



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200459979432&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

boiler fronts?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, you are GOOD! Thanks for pointing it out---I have a bid in on it. Hopefully it's the right boiler fronts, but parts is parts!

Thanks again, Jim!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe the boiler front with the spring clips is the one I'm looking for----way to go, Jim!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

It's a lot of parts for very few $$. Sals has boiler fronts for @$10! The field looks like a T-Man, Re-wind
Between the boiler fronts($15-20), smoke funnel($2), 2-trucks($5), wheels($12), smoke/chug piston($4), there's about $38-42 in misc parts! Don't let it get away!!!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I hear you! I plan to be sitting here as it counts down, watching. Thanks again!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> ... boiler front with the spring clips


Those puppies just pop right on and off, huh? Neat!

(So much to learn ... so much to learn ...)

Good luck with auction!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Got it! Some clever fellow thought he'd snipe it at the 10 second mark. I was expecting it, so I had a large bid in already as a backup. Thanks again, Jim! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Those puppies just pop right on and off, huh? Neat!
> 
> (So much to learn ... so much to learn ...)
> 
> ...


It varies, TJ. On the plastic ones, the shell is all one piece, except for the lens (headlamp). The lens is a clear plastic rod with a flared end. As you saw, this one had a boiler front with spring clips. I've seen some steamers where the boiler front is hinged and swings open for access to the lamp.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd say you did great! Do those look like Jewels?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers valiantly bags his prize! Good hunting!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, TJ! I have to lay the accomplishment to Lord Jim, though: he handed me the rifle and pointed me towards the elephant!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> I'd say you did great! Do those look like Jewels?


I only did great because you pointed it out to me. The description says 10 green jewels: I count 10 of something in the lil baggie, and I assume the golden cast is the backing to the jewels. Are you in need of some?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

$28.49 ........not a bad deal!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Ed! Getting that boiler front was a big deal for me---would have had to go to Portline or someplace and pay $6 just for shipping, plus the cost.


----------

